# HR Advisor



## Jeanie (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi can anyone advise regarding job markets in NZ for HR Advisor?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> Hi can anyone advise regarding job markets in NZ for HR Advisor?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs-database/business/management-consulting/human-resources-adviser/

Search for jobs at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site or Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me


----------



## Jeanie (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks.. Me and my husband both are working in a role similar to HR Advisor with 6 years experience. We are thinking of moving to NZ. I just want to be sure there is opportunities for us there.


----------



## bluish18 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi did you apply as human resource adviser to get NZ migration? what are the steps? Thanks.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

I think u need a job offer from a nz employer

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------

